# ...any tips for buying land / house in order to make it into a mini-resort?...



## bluebird23 (Jul 18, 2012)

...looking for somewhere that is warm enough in Winter - currently considering Greece or Croatia...property & land in Croatia seems quite expensive, so want to explore Greece & the islands...the plan is to move my elderly mother over there from Kazakhstan, so need to find out about Immigration rules...in Croatia it seems easier for a non-EU citizen to buy property via opening a business...if it is the same in Greece, we'd probably open a Well-being mini-retreat...the money is not much at all, so was thinking of buying land & then build something simple, but spacious & also get some vegetable garden going...

...any tips & links would be much appreciated...thank you...


----------



## Ally&Dave (Sep 15, 2011)

*Sunny side of the hill*

If the house you are going to buy is in an area with hills and mountains, make sure the house will be on the south facing part of the hill, so you can get plenty of sunshine in the winter months. If you are buying in the summer, ask the the people living in the area, how is life in the winter around there. 

Not getting enough sunshine around you house in the wet winter months, translates into mouldy walls, cold, dampness, condensation and SAD. 

Good luck ! 

Ally



bluebird23 said:


> ...looking for somewhere that is warm enough in Winter - currently considering Greece or Croatia...property & land in Croatia seems quite expensive, so want to explore Greece & the islands...the plan is to move my elderly mother over there from Kazakhstan, so need to find out about Immigration rules...in Croatia it seems easier for a non-EU citizen to buy property via opening a business...if it is the same in Greece, we'd probably open a Well-being mini-retreat...the money is not much at all, so was thinking of buying land & then build something simple, but spacious & also get some vegetable garden going...
> 
> ...any tips & links would be much appreciated...thank you...[/QUOT


----------



## bluebird23 (Jul 18, 2012)

thank you Ally!...


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*greece*



bluebird23 said:


> ...looking for somewhere that is warm enough in Winter - currently considering Greece or Croatia...property & land in Croatia seems quite expensive, so want to explore Greece & the islands...the plan is to move my elderly mother over there from Kazakhstan, so need to find out about Immigration rules...in Croatia it seems easier for a non-EU citizen to buy property via opening a business...if it is the same in Greece, we'd probably open a Well-being mini-retreat...the money is not much at all, so was thinking of buying land & then build something simple, but spacious & also get some vegetable garden going...
> 
> ...any tips & links would be much appreciated...thank you...


to tell you that anyone buying a property of minimum 250.000 in greece is eligible to a 5 year visa which I presume is renewable every 5 years,thousands of Russians have applied successfully.


----------

